# Kingston, NY



## Ireen (Jun 27, 2015)

Me and a few friends are in Kingston looking for something to do/somewhere to stay,it's supposed to rain for the next few days.


----------



## Tude (Jun 27, 2015)

bummer - yeah it is supposed to start raining soon and not ending (on and off) through Sunday. I'm more upstate - got a kid coming in maybe but I can take more if you were to come up my way. Good luck and stay dry


----------



## janktoaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey, Kingston is a really fucking cool town. Lots of cool shops, lil art galleries, great busking- check out the maritime museum, lots of cool old boats and shit. There's also an ENORMOUS abandoned brick factory right on the river; tons of buildings to explore, and there's a few that are totally squat-able (I've stayed in the small house for weeks at a time, never bothered).


----------



## creature (Jun 27, 2015)

new paltz & rosendale are sweet, too..

def head up to the gunks.. take 299 across the old green bridge, past the farms & hang a right on 44/55 at the end.. or takr a right, about 400' after the bridge onto springtown road & see if you can sneak up to the fire tower for free.. 

haven't been home in 6 or 7 years, but the area is beautifull..

you can check out the 'gardens for nutrition' along the river..
head south on the rail trail & you'll hit JayBone's memorial bench..

hardass punkmotherfucker that desreved to be hated&loved, all at once..

hard to tell what that kind of agony is...

anyways.. enjoy the summer..

tell jodi & anne marie & kirsten i still miss them & love them...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 27, 2015)

@janktoaster 

I've never even heard of this place, but now, thanks to you, I definitely want to visit!!

Thanks for the awesome post!


----------



## creature (Jun 27, 2015)

also, some of the oldest buildings (stone houses) in america are in new paltz..
a couple are 1600's vintage, others from the 1700, also down near the river..

uptown is fucked with the typical mass consumption shit, the college used to be decent, until they turned it into a fucking long island suburb (100 miles away, no less)..

the coffee houses i volunteered in are no more, otherwise you'd be pointed to a bed..

there should be kids hanging out on main street...
the greens actually held the town government (look up "New Paltz" & "Jason West" in a single search..you'll be surprised..) dunno if they still have any influence or not.. the town used to be fairly left, but the pendulum was swinging back, when i left.. 

good luck & enjoy : )


----------

